# Git und gitignore



## Gast2 (1. Sep 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue meine Projekte mit Maven und möchte den target Ordner nicht mit in meinem git repo haben. Deshalb habe ich den Ordner in das file .gitignore aufgenommen, aber der Ordner ist trotzdem immer im repo. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## freak_007 (2. Sep 2012)

Hallo,
So sollte es gehen:


			
				http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1139762/gitignore-file-not-ignoring hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Running command:
> 
> [c]git rm -r --cached .[/c]
> 
> ...


Gruß,
Freak


----------



## Gast2 (2. Sep 2012)

Ich hab gemerkt, dass es bei den Projekten funktioniert hat, die noch nicht im Repo waren.
Bei denen die schon im Repo sind bekomme ich den target Ordner nicht mehr raus. Muss ich Lokal erst komplett weglöschen und dann nochmal comitten und ein push machen?


----------



## freak_007 (2. Sep 2012)

Nachdem du der Anleitung wohl gefolgt bist und gepusht hast musst du die unnötigen Daten löschen, den Git hat nicht die Daten von der Festplatte gelöscht.
Gruß,
Freak


----------

